# Summer League: Game 3 vs Timberwolves



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

* (1-1)* *vs*







*(0-2)*

game link >> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9923/500_nba-league_pass_minnesota_051201.asx

*Alright game 3, lets try to get over 500 eh?
How many times will Bayless get to the line this time?
Will our team finally get double digit assists?
How many pts/reb is Kevin love gonna drop on our bigs?

Minnesota main ballas:*

Kevin Love, F (averaging double double: 18-15)
Corey Brewer, F

*Prediction: 86-81 Portland*








Bayless: I'm gonna foul u out son!








Love: Nika plz 


Practice Photos

<object classid=clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000 codebase=http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,0,0 width=430 height=400 id=embeddable_player><param name=allowFullScreen value=true /><param name=movie value=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf /><param name=quality value=high /><param name=bgcolor value=#000000 /><param name=FlashVars value=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=377 /><embed src=http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/g.swf quality=high bgcolor=#000000 width=430 height=400 name=embeddable_player align=middle allowScriptAccess=sameDomain allowFullScreen=true type=application/x-shockwave-flash pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer flashvars=xmlfile=http://images.trailblazers.com/ssp_director/images.php?album=377 /></object>

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*post-Kings*

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3491296"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3491296" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>

<table style="border:0px; padding:0px;"><tr><td><font style="font-size:13px; font-family:Verdana; font-weight:bold; font-color:#293546">Summer League: Blazers react to overtime loss</font></td></tr><tr><td><script type="text/javascript" src="http://tribeca.vidavee.com/advance/trh/embedAsset.js?vtagView=on&embedded=yes&showEndCard=off&loadStream=off&autoplay=off&width=470&height=352&shareWidgets=${shareWidgets}&vtag=yes&startVolume=50&hidecontrolbar=no&textureStrip=yes&displayTime=yes&volumeLock=off&watermark=yes&skin=v3AdvInt_oregonLive.swf&link=http://videos.oregonlive.com/oregonlive/2008/07/summer_league_blazers_react_to.html&dockey=E08D3942EEC4C25DBDC45EDEDB3B44C6"></script></td></tr></table>


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Love is going to crush our front line.....


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

That's the second time in a week someone at ESPN has called him Gerald on video, is this gonna be another Bo Outlaw situation?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Love looks like he'll be a solid player, as some expected. Nothing special but starter-worthy. 

Corey Brewer, though, that guy has been disappointing. I remember how there was talk that we should've drafted him last year, but his build is a little slight and he still can't shoot.

Bayless' over-under on FT attempts: 20


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see Bayless and Kopo tomorrow (well I guess technically later today). By the way, I go under on the FT attempts for Bayless. I say he shoots, hmm, I'll go with 12 FTA. I really hope Bayless can hit the outside jump shot a little better tommorow, I have been a little dissapointed with that aspect of his game.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm excited to get a look at the T Wolves too. 

Bryce Taylor and Pooh Jeter starting a long with Kevin Love, they have as much Portland connection as Portland. 

Jeter had a nice game today, Bryce has not been dynamic.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Our frontline is just so inept. I think Love will have a field day- he's gonna look like a supestar tonight. In order to have a shot at winning, we're gonna need both Bayless and Koponen to bring it yet again, like they've done so valiantly these past two games. Nobody else on the team is capable of being decent, not even Batum, who appears to shoot as well as Joel Przybilla.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are internet replays of the game? I'm going to have to miss the game tonight.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> Does anyone know if there are internet replays of the game? I'm going to have to miss the game tonight.


Every NBATV game is archived on NBA.com in their video section, it should be up by Friday morning/early afternoon.

Here's game 1(the 1st 30mins or so are just a 'Live Event screen, but fast forward and it's the game):http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba...text;~cs=z%3fhttp%3A%2F%2Fm1.2mdn.net/dot.gif

game 2:http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba...text;~cs=z%3fhttp%3A%2F%2Fm1.2mdn.net/dot.gif


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Having no front line is really killing me. We are unable to see so much of what Kop and JB are able to do because nobody can catch a friggen pass. Ugg, ,this is going to be an ugly one.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Yeah the frontcourt is pathetic. Kevin is going to absolutely have his way on the boards. Once again we have the advantage in the backcourt though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> Does anyone know if there are internet replays of the game? I'm going to have to miss the game tonight.


5am Pacific time zone.

Anyone recording it will want to set it to record longer than stated. The last game went into OT and didn't start on time so even though I had it a half hr over the time it didn't get all the game.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> Yeah the frontcourt is pathetic. Kevin is going to absolutely have his way on the boards. Once again we have the advantage in the backcourt though.


not so sure about that, Brewer is a pretty good defender and could mean trouble for our guards who i think have mediocre handles.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

whatsmyname said:


> not so sure about that, Brewer is a pretty good defender and could mean trouble for our guards who i think have mediocre handles.


Brewer is Ok, but Bayless will go right past him if they play 1 on 1. Problem is, all they have to do is double team Bayless and Koponen whenever they have the ball. If they force those two to give up the ball, there's virtually no way we can score.

I'm really hoping Josh Davis and Bernard Robinson become at least some sort of threat, like you can't leave them wide open. They aren't as bad as the other scrubs on this team.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I really don't think that there is any player in summer league that can contain Bayless, SPECIALLY not the way the refs are calling fouls (its rediculous).

I'm really hoping Batum scores at least 10 tonight. He seems really lost out there, and looks VERY far away from even being able to contribute to a bball team. It would be nice to send him overseas, but i guess we can send him to the NBDL.

I'm excited to see this game. I can't get enough of watching Bayless. Hopefully they let him be more of a playmaker than just a scorer in this game, and just play Koponen at the 2.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Love is going to be a solid starter, but he is too calculated and methodical to be special. The absolute fundamentals he has though help him to be a very very good rebounder, which is fine because he'll get his points from offensive rebounds and Free throws.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea, i'm interested to see what kind of player Love will turn out to be. I can see him being a double-double guy, and very solid role player.. maybe a 3rd option of a team.

10 and 10 this year is possible for him, because he is on minnesota, imo.

edit - does anyone really like our summer league team? I mean like the players? I really like the bunch of random guys we have. Yea most of them suck donkey balls, but you know what? thats ok. Davis, Ellis, Robinson, Batum, Bayless, Koponen. Seem like great guys. People like that backup PG who plays like 3 minutes a game. I really like him. He isn't the best player, but he seems like a cool guy and will just do what he is told and is happy to be out there. IDK, everyone who puts on a blazer uniform, be it pre-season, summer league or the playoffs i like for some reason.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

What time is the game tonight? 7?


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I predict bloodshed in the frontcourt -- lots and lots of Geroge Hill's blood all over the floor.

as for the game, I don't really know much about the T-wolves guard situation and whether they will be quick enough to apply the full court pressure Douby and Singletary were able to the other night.

When it's all over I think Kop and Bayless will have solid outings, but the team will still lose by about 10. I also predict Batum will finally have a "decent" showing (god I hope!).


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Found it: Portland vs. Minnesota 10 PM ET


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> What time is the game tonight? 7?


yea, 7 on CSN.

also, idk if we are going to win. Is minnesota very good? They don't seem THAT good do they? IDK. But i guess its all up to Bayless and Koponen again.

edit - well they are 0-2, so i guess we have a shot. But Love might tear us up. Who knows. We aren't very good either though, except for 2 players.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Minnesota is 0-2--having a dominant big man doesn't mean you're going to win when summer league is a guard game. Our "bigs" just have to do an okay job and we have a chance to win.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Driew said:


> Minnesota is 0-2--having a dominant big man doesn't mean you're going to win when summer league is a guard game. *Our "bigs" just have to do an okay job and we have a chance to win*.


:laugh: Will never happen.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I watched Minnesota the other night their SL team is absolutely terrible. Pooh Jeter is far and away their best guard.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/courtside-tonight.html

plus ill have a live link for the game later at 7 in the first post


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Love isn't that "dominating". Josh Smith is solid enough to hold him in check.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

We don't have Josh Smith. -_-


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

its about game time guys, still waiting on the link...........


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

whatsmyname said:


> its about game time guys, still waiting on the link...........


who supplies this link?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm willing to bet they put Brewer on Bayless. That should be an interesting matchup.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Ummm.... I have NBATV right now and they're showing WNBA even though the bottom of the screen says that the Blazers game is supposed to be on right now. Ugh.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

nba.com is going to give us a link.........
this is the only blazer game nba.com will give a link for

link
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9923/500_nba-league_pass_minnesota_051201.asx


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

whatsmyname said:


> nba.com is going to give us a link.........
> this is the only blazer game nba.com will give a link for


at 7:30 i think


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

nice live link, thanks


Kop looks nice on the fastbreak there, quick 4pts.

Bayless with the outside J.

And a drive +layup for Bayless

Kop and Bayless with 4 each.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

the color guy sounds like Steve Buscemi


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

good start by bayless


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Weird, why is the link live when it has been 30 min delay all the other times?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> at 7:30 i think


i just posted a link in the first post


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I know they say Bayless is suposed to be a decent outside shooter, but I haven't really seen it much. Seen a couple triples.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> We don't have Josh Smith. -_-


Josh Davis I meant.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

batum doesn't look quite as lost tonight.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

Darkwebs said:


> Weird, why is the link live when it has been 30 min delay all the other times?


like i said, this is the only game that the link will be live, that's why this is the only game i posted one. All other games were or will be delayed


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Bayless is forcing.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

My god! Batum actually made a jumper.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Peteri with 2 in a row!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Koponen needs to be signed.

He looks great.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

wow the clip they show with france is not batum, its the Center ajinxa


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Dean just said Bayless won't get "that many touches." I assume he meant that he won't be the focus of the offense like he is during summer league, but still... c'mon Dean, Bayless is the franchise. He must get tons of touches.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'm getting no sound from my link...and wnba on the tv. geez...


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

PapaG said:


> Koponen needs to be signed.
> 
> He looks great.


I really hope he's on the team next year.eace:


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Bayless is the franchise? Really now? ......


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Kop looks great so far, I loved that little spin move to jumper.

Bayless looked a little off with his shot again, but he just went back to that aggressive style and he's still super efficient.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Our bigs can't seem to box out.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Dean calls the Blazers the BIG FOUR. LMA, Oden, Roy, Travis. Travis is "one of the great clutch shooters in the league."


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

LOL, if Bayless had made that, that would've been amazing. Block and the heave. I love it.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> Dean calls the Blazers the BIG FOUR. LMA, Oden, Roy, Travis. Travis is "one of the great clutch shooters in the league."


So Bayless isen't part of our big players?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Our bigs are so crappy. I swear we give up 4 O rebs a game from free throws.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

BlazerFan22 said:


> So Bayless isen't part of our big players?


This is what Dean said, not me. They asked him about the big three of Roy, Aldridge, and Oden and he said that Outlaw should be included. That, as I said, there is a "Big 4."


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> This is what Dean said, not me. They asked him about the big three of Roy, Aldridge, and Oden and he said that Outlaw should be included. That, as I said, there is a "Big 4."


I swear, Sometime this season down the road there will be a fan with enough balls to make a poll saying "Does Bayless make Roy expenable.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

BlazerFan22 said:


> I swear, Sometime this season down the road there will be a fan with enough balls to make a poll saying "Does Bayless make Roy expenable.


I don't see why. Bayless is the perfect companion to Roy. We need a PG who can score and guard other PGs. Since Roy becomes a sort of PG at times, Bayless then becomes the scoring guard.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

PapaG said:


> Koponen needs to be signed.
> 
> He looks great.


+1


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazerFan22 said:


> So Bayless isen't part of our big players?


Not yet he ain't.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm so tired of heaing these guys gush about Kevin Love. He isn't going to be able to do what he's doing in the regular season. He's going against scrubs.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

omg i just saw bayless smile with kevin love. I think i just won the lottery


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Batum for 3! He looks like he may be finding his shooting touch.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

our bigs are horrible.........


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

whatsmyname said:


> our bigs are horrible.........


Running themes of SL:

1. Bayless is for real.
2. Koponen can shoot.
3. Our bigs are terrible.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Another offensive rebound on FT. Wow.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

bayless 21 love 20

the race is on


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Vince Carter to Portland?????????? David Aldridge thinks that's a good idea??


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

ew. Not now.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> Vince Carter to Portland?????????? David Aldridge thinks that's a good idea??


that sounds like a nightmare, horrible idea. Nobody ever explains _why_ this team needs to add a veteran, apparently they just do.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

KingSpeed said:


> Vince Carter to Portland?????????? David Aldridge thinks that's a good idea??


vince at 1/4th the cost


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Well Batum looks better tonight ... too bad this team has to play 2 or 3 on 5


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Vince Carter is a ball staller who wouldn't be a good fit with Roy. That was a dumb idea.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> Vince Carter to Portland?????????? David Aldridge thinks that's a good idea??


That was just an example but ya I can see what he's saying. The Blazers have alot of young players under contract and need to bring in a good vet.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Know what's funny? Having more offensive rebounds than defensive.

Wolves: 13 off, 10 def.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

nikolokolus said:


> Well Batum looks better tonight ... too bad this team has to play 2 or 3 on 5


more like 2 1/2 on 12


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I really like how Bayless can change direction while airborne. That's gonna help him finish well around the hoop.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm not too terribly impressed with Love. He had that one sick pass, but he is getting his s*** blocked by Steven Hill at will..think of what Oden, Chandler, Camby, etc are going to do?


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

we're not gonna get another win if we keep turning it over 20+ per game


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice follow Nicolas. Wish he had been able to throw that down.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yea, Nicolas!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man Brewer is Ruben Patterson 2.0...can't believe a lotto pick was used on him.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Batum looks much more in control and relaxed tonight, good times.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Where is Ruben Patterson, by the way? Is he still in the league?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

WOW! 

Pops just ate bayless for lunch! Nice follow by Batum on D to get the ball back.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Yea Nicolas, AGAIN!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Pops crushed Bayless.

Nice outlet by Love too, for the Jeter And-1.

Ah well,, good game I guess.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How many points did Bayless finish with? Did I read 29? That sounds like too many.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice game for Nicolas. Man, I can see the talent he has now. He is really smooth and effortless. He just glides on the court.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

God damn, our ****ing bigs suck ***. Get a god damn rebound. Rebound and defense is the only god damn thing you have to do, and you ONLY have to do that because Bayless is freakin' 6'3 or he'd get 50 rebounds with our sorry *** team. How bout you stop fouling, get a rebound, and stop setting moving picks. No wonder you aren't in the NBA. GOD DAMN.

Good game by the 2 lottery picks tonight. Koponen played decent, Batum played average, but was by far his best game in summer league. Everyone else sucked.



> How many points did Bayless finish with? Did I read 29? That sounds like too many.


29, 5 and 2 i think.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

KingSpeed said:


> How many points did Bayless finish with? Did I read 29? That sounds like too many.





http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520800034


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I know it's a SL game but some really pathetic notes:

Love had 10 offensive rebounds. More than our whole team combined.

Wolves had 5 more O rebs than D rebs.

Bayless led our team in rebounds. :laugh:

No one can catch a rebound on free throws.

7 assists combined.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, Batum showed some skill and promise. Lets see...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> God damn, our ****ing bigs suck ***. Get a god damn rebound. Rebound and defense is the only god damn thing you have to do, and you ONLY have to do that because Bayless is freakin' 6'3 or he'd get 50 rebounds with our sorry *** team. How bout you stop fouling, get a rebound, and stop setting moving picks. No wonder you aren't in the NBA. GOD DAMN.




bayless did lead the team in rebounds lol


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

B-Roy said:


> I know it's a SL game but some really pathetic notes:
> 
> Love had 10 offensive rebounds. More than our whole team combined.
> 
> ...



I hope Love enjoys summer league- this is the last time Minnesota beats the Blazers this year!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Bayless with 29pts on 8-15 from the field and 13-16 from the line, his 3pter is still off but he was knocking down his midrange shot today, and 2 assists for those counting.

Koponen with scores 14 on 7-14 from the field, didn't make a 3 or a FT. Still looked good out there, a couple nice drives and floaters.

Batum went 5-7 fromthe field and scored 12pts, 1-2 on 3s but only 1-4 from the FT line. He looked markedly better out there tonight, his ball handling/passing/defense are all still looking pretty good, and it was nice to see him make some shots tonight.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

our bigs were not helping our guards at all... boo


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

the boxscore is all wrong, batum made more than 1 ft


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> God damn, our ****ing bigs suck ***. Get a god damn rebound. Rebound and defense is the only god damn thing you have to do, and you ONLY have to do that because Bayless is freakin' 6'3 or he'd get 50 rebounds with our sorry *** team. How bout you stop fouling, get a rebound, and stop setting moving picks. No wonder you aren't in the NBA. GOD DAMN.
> 
> Good game by the 2 lottery picks tonight. Koponen played decent, Batum played average, but was by far his best game in summer league. Everyone else sucked.
> 
> ...


It's SL dude, don't worry about it. All I care about is how Bayless, Batum, and Petko do. The rest of them are just roster filler.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

3 games completed and it appears that Bayless has a good chance to be Summer League MVP.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Can Bayless win MVP even though we're only 1-2?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm going to rewatch this game over just for Bayless. Bayless had a ton of amazing moves.

I know it's a little premature and I know I'm just singing his prayers, but I'll be heartbroken if he ever leaves this team.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Man.. Bayless looks solid with 29 points and a high number of FTs again. And who cares about our bigs anyway? It's not like we're going to see them during the season.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

whatsmyname said:


> the boxscore is all wrong, batum made more than 1 ft


They waived one of his makes because both teams entered the paint before Batum released the shot. They then had to do a jump ball at center court.

So I believe that the boxscore is correct.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

NateBishop3 said:


> It's SL dude, don't worry about it. All I care about is how Bayless, Batum, and Petko do. The rest of them are just roster filler.


Bayless is going to be pissed. When O-Live posts the after game interview, watch for boiling anger in Bayless. :laugh:


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

21 O-boards was the difference in the game. Batum showed a pulse today and really moved well without the ball on Offense and was still active on D. He is a year or 2 away but I see the talent. Bayless was spectacular again. His defensive pressure in the first half was very good and disruptive. Offensively I thought he missed a couple passes that could have been made but he was aggressive and showed off the mid range shot that you guys haven't seen yet. If he starts hitting his jumpers he's going to have big game. Koponen was pretty good but he must handle better against defensive pressure.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I read somewhere that the scrubs who fill out rosters in SL are paid only in per diem. They don't get any salary... of sorts. Is this true?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't think they got paid at all, and are there to show case their talents and try to make a roster somewhere.


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

Bayless had another nice game and I thought he did pretty good on D tonight. However, his outside shot is really scaring me. For him to come out of college with a supposed good outside shot and not shoot it too well is kind of making me nervous, he could be another Juan Dixon when it comes to outside shooting, but unlike Dixon he will drive and create contact/get the layup which is good. Maybe I am being too judgemental/pessimistic after watching 3 games, but I don't know. He did knock some outside shots though which was good.

Anyone else agree, or am I being too harsh on it? I don't want to see another streaky shooter, so hopefully I am wrong about him.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

KingSpeed said:


> Can Bayless win MVP even though we're only 1-2?


without a doubt


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bayless already has that "BRoy Step Through" to break it down between 2 defenders. He's quick like Monta and attacks like DWade...perfect compliment to Roy. He even uses his left great just like Brandon.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Bayless had another nice game and I thought he did pretty good on D tonight. However, his outside shot is really scaring me. For him to come out of college with a supposed good outside shot and not shoot it too well is kind of making me nervous, he could be another Juan Dixon when it comes to outside shooting, but unlike Dixon he will drive and create contact/get the layup which is good. Maybe I am being too judgemental/pessimistic after watching 3 games, but I don't know. He did knock some outside shots though which was good.
> 
> Anyone else agree, or am I being too harsh on it? I don't want to see another streaky shooter, so hopefully I am wrong about him.


I heard that the coaches are changing his shot, and that might be affecting it right now. But he has shot a pretty good % in summer league, imo.

The fact that he will be one of the hardest workers in the NBA tells me that there is really no part of his game to worry about, imo, as he has all the tools to do whatever we need, and the willingness/dedication to add them to his arsenal.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

EGame said:


> Bayless had another nice game and I thought he did pretty good on D tonight. However, his outside shot is really scaring me. For him to come out of college with a supposed good outside shot and not shoot it too well is kind of making me nervous, he could be another Juan Dixon when it comes to outside shooting, but unlike Dixon he will drive and create contact/get the layup which is good. Maybe I am being too judgemental/pessimistic after watching 3 games, but I don't know. He did knock some outside shots though which was good.
> 
> *Anyone else agree, or am I being too harsh on it? I don't want to see another streaky shooter, so hopefully I am wrong about him.*


Well considering the coaches have identified that he needs to adjust his release getting his jumper off sooner, I'm guessing he's trying to take those critiques to heart. Whenever a player tries to change their shot it almost always gets worse before it gets better.

Besides the slow release his form looked pretty good in college, and he's a great foul shooter so I think worrying about 3 sub-par perimeter shooting games in summer league aint no thing.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ Dammit Jay stop agreeing with me and beating me to the punch :wink:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Just love upon me!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I hope Love enjoys summer league- this is the last time Minnesota beats the Blazers this year!


Well, he's averaging 21 PPG and 15 RPG. If I had to guess, I'd say he's probably enjoying summer league so far.

BNM


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Bayless is a great outside shooter. But great outside shooters still have their slumps. Look at what Ray Allen did in the first two rounds of the playoffs. Don't worry about his outside shot. It will fall eventually and often.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

A telling sign about his outside shot is the fact that he's only attempted 4 3pters total so far, whereas in college he attempted 4.8 per game. He realizes the work the coaching staff is doing with him is affecting his shot right now and he's switched to a more slashing oriented game, his true shooting % is 62.8% right now despite the outside shot not falling like he's used to.

Once he's more comfortable with the changes in his stroke I'd expect to see him start taking more 3pters and hitting at or close to his college percent, but I'm thrilled he has the bball IQ to realize he should be more aggressive until it is fixed. I love a guy with good shot selection, and so far Bayless looks like he just understands it.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> I heard that the coaches are changing his shot, and that might be affecting it right now. But he has shot a pretty good % in summer league, imo.


Yep, in spite of all the grumbling about Bayless' poor shooting his FG% is 0.452. Brandon Roy shot 0.454 FG% last season and he made the All-Star team. Given that the coaches have Bayless changing his form/release, I'd day 0.452 is pretty good - especially combined with the way he gets to the line and knocks down his FTs. I realize it's only summer league, but if he can shoot 0.452 FG% as a rookie during the regular season, I'll be more than happy.

BNM


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Bayless and Love for co-MVP of Vegas Summer League?


----------



## EGame (Mar 28, 2008)

I guess I was being a bit harsh, just kind of wish he would hit some of those open jumpers 

I did love that play where Bayless was wide open near the corner for 3 and as he saw the defenser coming towards him to affect his shot, Bayless just went right by him for the dunk. Talk about high percentage shot and a very smart move as well!

Edit: I was also kind of dissapointed Steve "Snapper" Jones was not broadcasting the game today.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

TLo said:


> Bayless and Love for co-MVP of Vegas Summer League?


Well, the "season" is only half way over, but right now, I'd say they are the odds on favorites.

BNM


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

45% is great for a guard. Well, not great, but certainly not bad.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Jayps15 said:


> A telling sign about his outside shot is the fact that he's only attempted 4 3pters total so far, whereas in college he attempted 4.8 per game. He realizes the work the coaching staff is doing with him is affecting his shot right now and he's switched to a more slashing oriented game, his true shooting % is 62.8% right now despite the outside shot not falling like he's used to.
> 
> Once he's more comfortable with the changes in his stroke I'd expect to see him start taking more 3pters and hitting at or close to his college percent, but I'm thrilled he has the bball IQ to realize he should be more aggressive until it is fixed. I love a guy with good shot selection, and so far Bayless looks like he just understands it.


Yep, and unlike many good outside shooters, he clearly clearly clearly doesn't have to rely soley on it to be an effective offensive threat. The guy is fearless, quick, athletic, and tenacious. I never like to read much, if anything, into summer league stats, but you can often see intangibles, and I saw them in both Bayless and Love tonight.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

TLo said:


> Bayless and Love for co-MVP of Vegas Summer League?



truehoop thinks so

"Bayless and Love are the two best players after seven days in Vegas regardless of what their team's records are."

http://myespn.go.com/nba/truehoop


----------

